# Happy Birthday LordNecro



## Ogof (Mar 31, 2006)

Happy birthday to you!!!

I would sing if I could. My singing voice scares little children.

Have a really happy birthday and many more.

Good health to you.

Cheers


----------



## LdyLunatic (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey *Lordnecro*!!!  Never met ya...but still hope you have a great b-day!!


----------



## pranicfever (Mar 31, 2006)

happy b-day man


----------

